# CMT's Pick A Puppy



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

I was watching CMT this evening and Pick a Puppy came on, a couple with children were picking between 3 breeds. They picked the GSD puppy from Brewski's breeder Crosshill Kennels. (it was a Nov show)

Has anyone else watched Pick a Puppy?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've watched several episodes of this(there was a marathon on one day), but I wish the host would go away and be replaced with a narrator, or someone who is at least knowledgeable about dog breeds. I find her annoying, and she doesn't really contribute anything to the show other than talking about how cute puppies are. It would be nice if they had a host that actually helped the people pick their puppy by being informative of the breeds.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I was disgusted by the show when they had an episode about choosing a poodle mix AKA "labradoodle" from a breeder, with absolutely no mention of shelter or rescue dog.


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

angelas said:


> I was disgusted by the show when they had an episode about choosing a poodle mix AKA "labradoodle" from a breeder, with absolutely no mention of shelter or rescue dog.



Good point really! 

They could take the family to three rescues of the breeds of their choice, that would probably make a great show.

It would also educate people that their are rescues for all breeds not just your Greyhounds. (though I must say as a former participant in Greyhound Rescue, they are awesome) 

I also agree with that Beverly Mahood is not the best choice for the show.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

angelas said:


> I was disgusted by the show when they had an episode about choosing a poodle mix AKA "labradoodle" from a breeder, with absolutely no mention of shelter or rescue dog.


 Agree with the breeding of them or not, people like that mix and you're not very likely to find a Labradoodle _puppy_ in a shelter or as a rescue.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

AgileGSD said:


> Agree with the breeding of them or not, people like that mix and you're not very likely to find a Labradoodle _puppy_ in a shelter or as a rescue.


I don't know about not being able to find a puppy. Petfinder just returned 367 matches to a search of Poodle-Saskatchewan-Baby. I imagine it would return a whole lot more for a location with more than population 1,000,000.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

angelas said:


> I don't know about not being able to find a puppy. Petfinder just returned 367 matches to a search of Poodle-Saskatchewan-Baby. I imagine it would return a whole lot more for a location with more than population 1,000,000.


Ooh, must get rid of migraine soon.... I was trying to picture a "poodle/human baby/Saskatchewan mix" & trying to remember what the Saskatchewan breed looks like.... and marveling that there are so many of them on Petfinder.... :crazy:


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

angelas said:


> I don't know about not being able to find a puppy. Petfinder just returned 367 matches to a search of Poodle-Saskatchewan-Baby. I imagine it would return a whole lot more for a location with more than population 1,000,000.


 The issue with using Petfinder stats is that they are not very reliable because dogs in shelters are very often misidentified. Also when you view matches on a search, they are not only in your immediate area. For example, when I search Belgian Shepherd for my zip code I get 300 matches. Page one is dogs in NE Ohio or W PA but by page 4 (matches 76-100) I'm getting dogs in Canada, SC, CT and GA and by page 12 (matches 276-300) the dogs are in CA and AK. Of those dogs, a quick glance at the pages shows that very, very few of them are Belgians or even Belgian mixes. 

On the same note, when I search for "baby" Standard Poodle matches, I get 40 matches with 2 pages of results. The results on the top fo the first page are in PA but the bottom of the page is already showing matches in NC and the second page is matches in GA, WI, AR, AL MO and CA.

Those matches include:

2 nearly grown purebred standard, certainly not a baby puppies

1 is a 10 month old Labradoodle - again not a baby puppy

6 purebred standards from different groups all over the place, some with adoption fees as high as $500

2 littermate Labradoodles, no age given but again not baby puppies with $400+ adoption fees 

1 puppy guessed as a Weimerdoodle

1 adult toy Poodle mix mislabeled as a Standard Poodle mix baby

1 guessed as Goldendoodle/Husky/GSd mixes that looks like a spaniel of some sort

2 shorthaired litters that the shelters are claiming are Labradoodles 

1 litter of shorthaired, short eared black puppies the shelter claims are "coondoodles"

1 adopted 4 month old labradoodle puppy

2 accidental whippet/poodle mixes

1 litter of Great Dane mixed with a standard poodle mix

Of these dogs, only 4 of them are even somewhat local to me - the Great Dane mixes.


----------



## Schulinda (May 24, 2011)

** Comments removed by Admin. PM OP for information **


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

angelas said:


> I was disgusted by the show when they had an episode about choosing a poodle mix AKA "labradoodle" from a breeder, with absolutely no mention of shelter or rescue dog.


Was that the same one where the selling point on the puppy was the dam was a rescue?
Stupid show - not a Beverly Mahood fan at all, hated her group, her individual work and her host work.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow...CMT needs to check the "kennels" out a bit before advertising for them.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/129356-crosshill-kennels.html


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I watched that show about one family whose girls wanted to dress up the dogs in little outfits. The host was right in there encouraging the children. I forced myself to watch another eposide just incase that one was off. Nope, much of the same. 

The people looking for the dogs often started out by saying, the dogs look cute, I've seen one being walked and he was so well behaved, I wanted to match my other dog, etc. They were looking at breeds without knowing the full personality of the type of dogs they selected.

Some of the breeders comments were strange too.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't know if it was the rescue dame, it was a while ago and I don't usually watch the show.

The last one I watched they were choosing between Great Danes, French Mastiffs, and Boxers for their apartment. 

I've checked out Boxers as occasionally I get to borrow (dog sit) one. One of the top google Boxers forums allows public discussion of breeders. There is apparently an infamous kennel in Ontario where the show is filmed. Said kennel doesn't do any health testing and hypes their German-style Boxers and many puppy owners are finding BCM when they get puppy home.

Figuring since the show doesn't often feature breeders dedicated dog people would consider responsible I told my dad I will bet it's "XXXX" Boxers. Come time for the Boxer segment, yep, "XXXX" Boxers. Dad asks how I knew? Research. The male Boxer they brought out was huge, easily outweighing even the show Rotts that I have being meeting.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never heard of this show-but it sounds like a irresponsible nightmare of a show.


----------

